
City Buys One-Way Tickets Home for Homeless Families - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/29/nyregion/29oneway.html?hp
======
dan_the_welder
Initially counter intuitive, but an economically sensible solution.

------
p_h
Sounds like a win-win situation to me

